# Made small talk with the coffee shop's cashier



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

We talked for about 5 minutes. I was feeling sedated and brain-dead, but managed to speak without stuttering (too much), feeling nervous or being too quiet/boring. I can say that I am proud of myself. :grin2:


----------



## ANXIOUS ANNIE (Nov 30, 2016)

Yeah!!


----------

